# ART TRADE Thread



## Aleana (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey guys^^ Well because we have so many wonderful artists here I think it'll be safe to start an art trade thread where we artists can draw for each other. I'll lay down some rules first:

1. In order to participate you must be willing to *draw* for the person you are requesting from... this is an art *trade* after all...><

2. First tag the person you wish to trade with and wait for them to reply...or PM each other.

3. the artists can choose the subject matter and the timeframe... just post both your drawings here though for us to see^^

I'll make a list of artists for ppl to look through. If you want to be added to the artist list just reply below to be added

*Artists:*

Aleana
abfluvver
stonewalker
KnK   
Morumoto-nin
darklide
aburo yin
Ghizzle
marz76
Talvius
BakaKage
Malice
shadow-nin
Xenophobia


*Current Trades:*

Stonewalker: Gai/Jiraiya* <> Kunoichi no Kiri: Gaara*
Aleana: Zabuza* <> Stonewalker: Kaero Sensei*
abfluvver: Kakashi* <> Stonewalker: Kabuto*

Aleana: open original* <> Kunoichi no Kiri: open original*
Aleana: original char* <> abfluvver: Original char*
Kunoichi no Kiri: open* <> abfluvver: Itachi*

darklide: color* <> Morumoto-nin: dragon nin*
Kunoichi no Kiri:*  <> Ghizzle*
Aleana: OC <> Malice:Kaero

Xenophobia: Anko <> KnK: Konohamaru (team)*
Xenophobia: Gai <> Stonewalker: 


(*) means the artist has completed their part​


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, please add me!


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2005)

I wanted to make the thread biatch     add me there too!

do we list the people we're doing trades for too? to keep track of stuff?


Kunoichi no Kiri: gai and jiraiya

Aleana: fan chara Kaero Sensei

abfluvver: Kabuto


----------



## Aleana (Jan 7, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> I wanted to make the thread biatch     add me there too!
> 
> do we list the people we're doing trades for too? to keep track of stuff?
> 
> ...



lol

ooo nice idea^^


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 7, 2005)

So far I'm doing just Kakashi for StoneWalker. ^^


----------



## Aleana (Jan 7, 2005)

okies wasnt sure^^


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm actually done my thingie. @___@
Sketched, and then coloured quickly via mouse in opencanvas.
I drew him ANBU, because...I like ANBU people.  Sorry ;;


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2005)

omg ANBU Kakashi!!!!  .n_______n.  thankyuu, so cool



did 1/2 of my sketchtrade with Kunoichi no Kiri. I'll edit this post to include the other half (jiraiya)

(I just couldn't think of somethin' cool for Gai to do 'cause he's so silly most of the time   )




[EDIT]

Jiraiya sketch! and he's all peacful and shiz!


----------



## hikaru yuki (Jan 7, 2005)

waah, i wish this thread was made after finals. ergh -__-


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2005)

haha! oh wait.. I have finals in a couple weeks too  o.o;;  *kills self*


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

Okay...that's one half of the payment. Here's Gaara. Now slowly slide the Jiraiya over here...that's right...and we can do this without any trouble...

Anyway...
OMG I love your Gai. 
You=Tight.
Me=Not so tight. 

Anyways here's my Gaara. It's kind of boring and it's 100% in my art style, which I don't EVER use on any fanart because only the characters I've created look good in it, but oh well...anyway. By the way, since I guess I'm the artist Smod, I'll stick this thread.

Here.


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll sign up too. ^_^


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

By the wayside...
Aleana, since you seem to be interested in doing this with original characters, perhaps we could trade on those grounds? I have an entire manga full of them, and it would be cool to see someone else draw one.


----------



## Aleana (Jan 8, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> By the wayside...
> Aleana, since you seem to be interested in doing this with original characters, perhaps we could trade on those grounds? I have an entire manga full of them, and it would be cool to see someone else draw one.




Sure^^ I'd love to^^ which characters?


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

Aleana said:
			
		

> Sure^^ I'd love to^^ which characters?


The characters that haven't existed up until now as far as the internet is concerned.   

Because I have a feeder scanner and NOTHING decent on paper, I went through ALOT of trouble to get my flatbed scanner working, so I could get some stuff out of my 8.5x11 sketchbook. Most of it is rough drafts for 11x14 manga pages, but it's of decent quality, besides most of it being in pencil.

The name of my story is Shining Knight Luminaire, and it's a action/romance/comedy about a young girl, Aurora, who is a genius fighter (but doesn't like to fight), the idiot ninja girl Minami, and their antics.


I've got a bunch of characters, so I'm including only the important female ones. Got some time? Good because I'm pic spamming here~

KnK, exposed! Dork Mangaka girl...

 and  are group doodles of my three main characters, Aurora Terry, Minami Ryuju and Alison Russo... (Aurora=ponytail/cat, Minami=short hair/bunny, Alison=short hair/dog) 

 is a layout page of Satsujin Minami, the cute girl gone psycho after her father is killed by her brother.

, looking kinda hardcore...

, the fanservice girl ^_^

 who will remain unnamed at this moment...

And  -_-.

You can pick anyone you want...I have like 300000 more of everyone if you want them... -_-


----------



## darklide (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to enter too...but as some of u may know, im lousy with drawing and a begginner at painting...so if there's someone who has a pic and wanna me to paint it, just pm me


----------



## Aleana (Jan 8, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> The characters that haven't existed up until now as far as the internet is concerned.
> 
> Because I have a feeder scanner and NOTHING decent on paper, I went through ALOT of trouble to get my flatbed scanner working, so I could get some stuff out of my 8.5x11 sketchbook. Most of it is rough drafts for 11x14 manga pages, but it's of decent quality, besides most of it being in pencil.
> 
> ...




I'll try Minami^^ And we'll see where that piece'll goO_o Hmm...as for me

well Ill let u pick^^

of course you can always pick a character from Konoha Genins  here... ^^ 

or you can try Corban ^^ he's from my own personal story... more pictures of him are found here .

or you can try Kyren ...more pictures of him are found on that above 'here' link. 

Your pick^^ Thankees!

****

Darklide... that can work too^^ maybe someone will want u to color something if they draw it..thats a fair trade.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 8, 2005)

Chu~
I'd love to do something else with someone.


----------



## Aleana (Jan 8, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Chu~
> I'd love to do something else with someone.



Ill tag ya then hun^^

And Stonewalker... your Zabuza is done^^..its just on my home computer so Ill have to wait till i get off work to post itO_o


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 8, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri: gaara..is..pimpin. you should do more fanarts in your style, I like it   I gots yor Jiraiya, I'll just edit my post with Gai and put it in there too

Aleana: post it POST IT  P O S T   I T!!!  *snarl*    .n______n.    I started sketching Kaero-sensei


----------



## Aleana (Jan 8, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Kunoichi no Kiri: gaara..is..pimpin. you should do more fanarts in your style, I like it   I gots yor Jiraiya, I'll just edit my post with Gai and put it in there too
> 
> Aleana: post it POST IT  P O S T   I T!!!  *snarl*    .n______n.    I started sketching Kaero-sensei




Yes Mam>< lol Ill be home in an hour... It started as a sketchO_o but i was liking it too much so I kept going with it... ^^;


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Chu~
> I'd love to do something else with someone.



ME!! *ME!!!!!111one!!exclamation mark*


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 8, 2005)

Heh, I will trade with...everyone.  Really, I'm not doing anything this weekend by reading and studying for exams, anyways.
*sparkle*
What do you guys (Aleana and KnK) want me to do for y'all?


----------



## Aleana (Jan 8, 2005)

here ya go Stonewalker O_o hope u like...


----------



## Aleana (Jan 8, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Heh, I will trade with...everyone.  Really, I'm not doing anything this weekend by reading and studying for exams, anyways.
> *sparkle*
> What do you guys (Aleana and KnK) want me to do for y'all?




well   could you draw my character Inuzuka Testuni? It a she btw and she's seen in my sig as well as here  and here and in the rest of that comic^^ heh, you dont have to draw the glasses and itd be interesting to see an older version of her from you^^ ...when shell look more like a girl^^

What would you like?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 8, 2005)

Aleana said:
			
		

> here ya go Stonewalker O_o hope u like...




I LOVE YOU!!  Awesome!! Great Zabuza pic!! and nice posing  .n_________n.


EDIT:

Whoops forgot to put up Kuno's Jiraiya  o.0;;  I edited my post of Gai-sensei, so its there now


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 8, 2005)

Sure, I'll draw Tetsuni^^
Um...can you draw an original character of mine, too?
Audine, who is actually a (pretty androgynous and very flamboyant) guy.

Reference pictures:
Slide card & swap magic
Slide card & swap magic
Slide card & swap magic
Slide card & swap magic


----------



## Aleana (Jan 8, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll draw Tetsuni^^
> Um...can you draw an original character of mine, too?
> Audine, who is actually a (pretty androgynous and very flamboyant) guy.
> 
> ...




hehe consider it done^^ and got a question...whats your favorite animal? or his? I want to draw him with an animal.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 8, 2005)

Kitties! XD
Or if you want to do something bigger and more "majestic", a panther or something.  Sexy felines.


----------



## darklide (Jan 9, 2005)

Still no one who wanna team up with me????
I said it B4...i suck at drawing and im a beginner at coloring...those that may have some spare pic...that they want to color...just pm me about it


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 9, 2005)

Add My name to the list please. 

IF any one wants a Garra or Lee i can do something interesting.  
I'll do anything else also cause I wanna see an ORrochimaru.
Im doing it all in color.


----------



## Gator (Jan 9, 2005)

Add my name to the list aswell..


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's my trade with Aleana - I had to do Corban because he's smexy and reminds me of Spike Spegiel, who is awesome. 

I don't really want to see Minami, because I suspect it will be far better then my Corban.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Tetsuni (I'm not too fond of it, I might redo it @___@) for Aleana:



So out of proportion.


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

If you're done getting whipped by LMP, I'll take you up on that trade, Abf.

I want a really girly Itachi, whenever you have time. I can wait a day or two or a week.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Ah yes!  Okay!  Itachi coming up (I've onyl drawn him once before, and that was in a schoolgirl uniform, so girly shouldn't be a problem).
And I have no clue what I want @.@


----------



## Aleana (Jan 9, 2005)

OMGosh OMGosh OMgosh>< I LOVE THEM GUYS! 

KnK: You are like one of the few ppl Ive art traded with that could do his hair right>< I love that Piece!

abfluvver: I love it! awesome job at making Tet feminine!^^ *huggles drawings*

I'll get both yours up tonight^^ ...my computer was being sassy at me last night>< so I had to shut it down to teach it some manners...


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't have anything to work on. -_-


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 9, 2005)

aburo yin said:
			
		

> Add My name to the list please.
> 
> IF any one wants a Garra or Lee i can do something interesting.
> I'll do anything else also cause I wanna see an ORrochimaru.
> Im doing it all in color.



if you can do Lee, I shall love you forever <3  
Orochimaru is the epitome of what is cool. and freaky



Aleana!  Kaero Sensei!


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay, I've made up my mind then.
Since I love the way you draw womenfolk, KnK, could you possibly have a hand at an original character of mine?  There's not much reference pictures of her below the shoulders, so I might as well describe her as being quite small (short, thin), and, er, flat(!!).

For reference:
Slide card & swap magic
Slide card & swap magic


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 9, 2005)

If anyone would like a drawing of an animal nin, just let me know...


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Okay, I've made up my mind then.
> Since I love the way you draw womenfolk, KnK, could you possibly have a hand at an original character of mine?  There's not much reference pictures of her below the shoulders, so I might as well describe her as being quite small (short, thin), and, er, flat(!!).
> 
> For reference:
> ...



Flat? From what I see, she looks >flat. Then again, from most of what I've drawn so far, the assumption that I go overboard with boobs could be made.

My ANBU Sakura was about normal for me. Hinata was for those "beautiful features" weirdos and Tsunade is, well, Tsunade.

Anyway~ to work. I'll post my pencil sketch.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> Flat? From what I see, she looks >flat. Then again, from most of what I've drawn so far, the assumption that I go overboard with boobs could be made.



Those pictures are more or less concept art for her, but she should flatten out a bit more.  And technically, she's very flat in comparison to some of the other girls present in the webcomic she is from. XP


----------



## LMP (Jan 9, 2005)

a;kfjA:KWEJFA:KAERJ that picture was so ugly why did u post it abf T________________________T


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, okay, everyone worships your art so stop complaining.


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

I want to draw her in a certain pose but she needs an umbrella/cane/assault rifle sized accessory. Any ideas?


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, she's an assassin so... XD
UMBRELLA!!!111one1


----------



## marz76 (Jan 9, 2005)

I would like to be added to the list!


----------



## darklide (Jan 10, 2005)

Morumoto-nin said:
			
		

> If anyone would like a drawing of an animal nin, just let me know...



if u have a pic of a dragon-nin send me it


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 10, 2005)

darklide said:
			
		

> if u have a pic of a dragon-nin send me it



I don't have one offhand but I can draw one if you give me some details.


----------



## darklide (Jan 10, 2005)

Morumoto-nin said:
			
		

> I don't have one offhand but I can draw one if you give me some details.



Some details, huh???
Lemme think a bit....

(okay im lousy on descriptions, so dont blame me)
-I dont want one too big(big pic but not fat dragon...too much to paint)
-Have u played Final fantasy??? One like Neo bahamut would be nice...
-But the wings(3 wings) could be a bit bigger...
-If u could add 2 horns on the head...
-Place hands...dragon hands...hope that u have seen some(okay i know what some might say, that dragons do not exist and how could Morutomoto-nin have seen one)When i say seen i mean in anime or the FF
-The wings could be in two parts...one the bone of the dragon covered by the skin...and the other part some kind of stuff representing some white and light skin that can make the dragon fly...

I dont know what to add more...if u want more details, just ask me about it
(I wonder how many persons laugh why reading my lousy descript of the dragon???)


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 10, 2005)

*Stonewalker*- the coolest name by the way... 10 min sketch... hope you like 
I'll do one showing his face too.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 10, 2005)

so here is mine im not full pro but plz tell me what you think and how to improve.

This is team 1 from a story i started and didnt continue -_-



This is the team 2 of the same story.



This is rock lee opening the gates.







so what do you think and im sry if the image are big.And also sometimes we see the drawing on the other side of the sheet so sry for that too.


----------



## Gator (Jan 10, 2005)

?nybody wants to team up with me...?? Just name it and I'll try to draw it


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> ?nybody wants to team up with me...?? Just name it and I'll try to draw it



Lemme try and finish my trade with Abfluvver. 
IT'S DRIVING ME NUTS!!!! I can't get the proportions right.

After that I'll trade with you.


----------



## Gator (Jan 10, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> Lemme try and finish my trade with Abfluvver.
> IT'S DRIVING ME NUTS!!!! I can't get the proportions right.
> 
> After that I'll trade with you.



cool...any Id who you want from me...? So that I can start drawing already


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 10, 2005)

darklide said:
			
		

> Some details, huh???
> Lemme think a bit....
> 
> (okay im lousy on descriptions, so dont blame me)
> ...



Any thoughts to a pose or weapons or anything like that?  I'm having such a lousy day, drawing this might take my mind off it.


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> cool...any Id who you want from me...? So that I can start drawing already



You seem to be a fan of Sasuke, and I don't have one of him yet. ^_^


----------



## darklide (Jan 10, 2005)

Morumoto-nin said:
			
		

> Any thoughts to a pose or weapons or anything like that?  I'm having such a lousy day, drawing this might take my mind off it.



Pose???
Do u mean the angle form which we can see the dragon???


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 11, 2005)

i wanna join..


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 11, 2005)

darklide said:
			
		

> Pose???
> Do u mean the angle form which we can see the dragon???



Yeah, like is this dragon doing anything in partticular, ripping someone's head off or whatever?  Otherwise I'll have to use my imagination... which can be scary.


----------



## darklide (Jan 11, 2005)

Lemme think...
Would like it spitiing some flame from the mouth...

Plz dont put too much shading coz i suck at painting them after wise...

From the angle of view...
Imagine viewing the dragon from the from...okay...
Then move a bit to the right...
Have u done some bearings in school???
If so imagine the dragon @ point A... u r looking at it from a bearing of 140-180 degrees...
Did u get my point???


----------



## Aleana (Jan 11, 2005)

abfluvver, here's your audine^^ O_o I hope u likey



><


----------



## Blue (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh...my god.

I guess hard work really is no substitute for genius.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 11, 2005)

Add me! And Aleana, I want to have your babies....right now.....whoops, there's one....even though I'm a guy.....


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh wow, Aleana.  I think I died of sexy @___@
That's so...*incoherent babble follows*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 11, 2005)

^*looks at pic up there*

wow...thats so.....WOW  

Me Like You


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 11, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> ^*looks at pic up there*
> 
> wow...thats so.....WOW
> 
> Me Like You


Are you talking about Aleana's Audine pic?  You know, that's a guy, yes? ^^But I agree. XP

For KnK, girly Itachi:


----------



## Gator (Jan 11, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> You seem to be a fan of Sasuke, and I don't have one of him yet. ^_^



sure thing 

hmm..and I want...hmmz *thinks* Kakashi Sensei


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 11, 2005)

ghizzle i can be you're partner...i have a drawing of kakashi-sensei and sasuke training, only if Kunoichi hasn't started on her drawing for you though...


----------



## Blue (Jan 11, 2005)

> For KnK, girly Itachi:


Awesome. I love it. 



> hmm..and I want...hmmz *thinks* Kakashi Sensei


Okay, that's cool. I'll Have it tonight probably.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 11, 2005)

Aleana, draw my chara Rayne por favor, and for abfluvver, don't ask why, but Kakashi fish lips in a pink dress.....


----------



## Gator (Jan 11, 2005)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> ghizzle i can be you're partner...i have a drawing of kakashi-sensei and sasuke training, only if Kunoichi hasn't started on her drawing for you though...



you can never have enough Kakashi's 

What should I draw for you? (kNk I'm almost finished..I only need to color it..)


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 11, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> you can never have enough Kakashi's
> 
> What should I draw for you? (kNk I'm almost finished..I only need to color it..)



ok how about a pic of anbu kakashi... as you can see i'm also a kakashi-fan oh and here's the pic...i made this about 2 weeks ago.  drawn by hand colored in photoshop hope you like it


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 11, 2005)

Darklide
Just a heads-up, I'm working on it!  It's taking a slight bit because I'm trying to make it really detailed.  I can post up the sketch of what I've got so far if ya wanna see.  :3


----------



## Blue (Jan 12, 2005)

May I say: Screw you photoshop guys.  

There is no way I can produce PS-quality results with my traditional media at my level of skill. So I'm just going to stick to manga-style ink drawings with cross-hatch shading. It'll be easier anyway.


----------



## darklide (Jan 12, 2005)

Why do u hate Ps like this kunoichi???

For me its the only way to do some..."art" coz im lousy with drawing and coloring without  a pc..


----------



## Gator (Jan 12, 2005)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> ok how about a pic of anbu kakashi... as you can see i'm also a kakashi-fan oh and here's the pic...i made this about 2 weeks ago.  drawn by hand colored in photoshop hope you like it



Whoa beautiful!!!!You've posted this before..well I've seen it before I think it was in another thread. ANBU Kakashi? Sure thing..as soon I can figure out how to colour with photoshop...  (Still busy with KNK's Sasuke..I CANT COLOR :sad )


----------



## Gator (Jan 12, 2005)

sorry for the dubblepost but like I said I suck at coloring and I messed up the whole picture..so I'm gonna post another picture I already drew before...(perhaps some of you recognise it..if so I'll also post the not-colored version of the sasuke that was actually meant for Knk)


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 12, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> Whoa beautiful!!!!You've posted this before..well I've seen it before I think it was in another thread. ANBU Kakashi? Sure thing..as soon I can figure out how to colour with photoshop...  (Still busy with KNK's Sasuke..I CANT COLOR :sad )



don't sweat it... just conjure whatever you can and i'd still be happy


----------



## Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

*My Half-assed Char*

I have a haiku.
Damn you photoshop
Making coloring easy
I always look bad​
I had to color this because I like Char so much, but after this, only ink drawings from me. I can't keep up with photoshop.

Finally done with Abf's Char. She would of been really fun to draw, being such a cool looking character with the two ponytails and the shifty eyes, but I COULDN'T GET HER FIGURE RIGHT FOR THE LIFE OF ME so I cheated and put her in a basic pose. She still has the umbrella though.






I'll get to work on that Kakashi now. Shouldn't take me long. Fanart men are E-Z.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 13, 2005)

That is SOOO awesome, KNK^^
XD
Her name is Char, though, but it's of no real importance.


----------



## Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah dammit. You never told me and I assumed from the captions. Edit!!!!

Hey, Aleana. Where's my Minami. ing

I have a feeling that I'll have a new avatar if I ever get it.


----------



## Aleana (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll get it to you tonight hun^^ gomen>< Ive been swamped at work for the past few days.


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 14, 2005)

Finally, after much deliberation, I'm finished.  I know it took a while, but Resident Evil 4 came out and well, hehe... Ahem, anyways, here it is, the Dragon Nin.


Draklide, I have a high quality psd if you want, just im me.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 14, 2005)

Holy shoot.  *eyetwitch*


----------



## Blue (Jan 15, 2005)

Anno...
...
...
That is impressive.


----------



## N4rut0 (Jan 15, 2005)

Do yuh just post up your pics in here? do yuh have to join or something? 
Just a question....How long do you lot take to draw what you draw? i take like 30 mins minimum....
Cuz i wanna post my pics here!


----------



## Aleana (Jan 15, 2005)

N4rut0 said:
			
		

> Do yuh just post up your pics in here? do yuh have to join or something?
> Just a question....How long do you lot take to draw what you draw? i take like 30 mins minimum....
> Cuz i wanna post my pics here!




plz read the first post on the first page of this thread hun^^ this is an art trade thread... meaning you only post art you are drawing for another artist.


----------



## Gator (Jan 16, 2005)

> I'll get to work on that Kakashi now. Shouldn't take me long. Fanart men are E-Z.



Great :0 but ehm..should I post the other Sasuke that I actually drew for you? It's not coloured though...I hope you don't mind?


----------



## Gator (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry for the dubbelpost

KnK! Here's your Sasuke!

Uncolored:


Colored (by Abfluvver):


----------



## Blue (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! That's awesome! Me likes the Sasuke. Now I have a little brother to go with my fruity Itachi onii-san.

I'm working on your Kakashi as we speak. I think you'll like it.

Meanwhile, I think I copped out on my Char and Corban drawings a bit, so here's another, both of them together. It's not colored because I'm a whiny bitch who fears photoshop, but it's shaded okay. Enjoy. Stretch-screen no Jutsu!


----------



## darklide (Jan 19, 2005)

Morumoto-nin said:
			
		

> Finally, after much deliberation, I'm finished.  I know it took a while, but Resident Evil 4 came out and well, hehe... Ahem, anyways, here it is, the Dragon Nin.
> 
> 
> Draklide, I have a high quality psd if you want, just im me.



YEah thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cant wait to color it
BTW sorry for taking so much time to reply...its coz i wasnt online for these few days...
I'll paint it asap and post it...


----------



## Sayo (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, those are some 1337 drawing/colouring skills =}


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 19, 2005)

Kaero-Sensei for Aleana (sooooo laaaaaate  x___x;;; )

Tried a new photoshop brush. It pwnz.  doesn't pwn the water brushes tho.


----------



## Foxlove (Jan 20, 2005)

Kunoichi. You are great. Can't you send me a link with your sketches? I may be tempted to colour them.

EDIT: Morumoto-nin, may i take your sketch for colouring.

P.s I give appropriatecredit to people who make shetches. I don't rip people's work and claim it as my own. So don't worry.


----------



## darklide (Jan 20, 2005)

Me too im tempted to color ur sketches KnK...do i have the permission?


----------



## Blue (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm seriously stoked that you guys like my work that much. Color away.

@Foxlove...I don't have a gallery at the moment but I'll try to put one together for you if you want...


----------



## Foxlove (Jan 20, 2005)

If you have time. Or you could send me the pics by mail. I'll PM it to you if you want.

EDIT: Kunoichi, check that and tell me what you think. That's my latest work. right here.


----------



## Morumoto-nin (Jan 20, 2005)

Foxlove said:
			
		

> EDIT: Morumoto-nin, may i take your sketch for colouring.
> 
> P.s I give appropriatecredit to people who make shetches. I don't rip people's work and claim it as my own. So don't worry.



Sure, I'm flattered.  Can't wait to see the colored versions.  Only reason why I haven't colored it myself yet is because I prefer traditional media and my printer is out of ink so I can't make any copies of it.


----------



## darklide (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is the beta version of the coloring
Still have to put shadows...but wait during the weekend..ill post the completed version...
Hope that u like it Morumoto-nin


----------



## Aleana (Jan 21, 2005)

O_o I LOVE YOU GUYS! *huggles KnK and StoneWalker* Thank you! gomen KnK your picture is incoming soon ... >> I had to report to jury duty this week>< but im now out of that mess. gomen!


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 21, 2005)

Aleana- I am targetting you. Muahahahaha. Please draw my character Rayne.


----------



## Aleana (Jan 21, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Aleana- I am targetting you. Muahahahaha. Please draw my character Rayne.




sure^^ after I do KnK's.

got reference shots of character?


----------



## Aleana (Jan 23, 2005)

KnK here's yours^^ gomen for taking so long.O_o i was trying out copics again. Hope you like.


----------



## darklide (Jan 23, 2005)

Aleana said:
			
		

> KnK here's yours^^ gomen for taking so long.O_o i was trying out copics again. Hope you like.


Waaa...awesome pic Aleana...just awesome...Thats really good


----------



## Blue (Jan 23, 2005)

O_O




HOLY JKJ(^IH*D YDSA"IO....


Wow. Thanks.


----------



## Sayo (Jan 23, 2005)

HNFGIWYOITGHEOIGHNEGNKSNGJDIGHHRTERUT3459YURGDHFKJNKDU4Y53IYFFDNUHR93759EHGDJFNBDH P349W843HGJSODFWY942RODASOCHQ9342IFSDVSJER92834556KJVS24HFOSDFOQ342FJOSDIFJOERU23DVSF240VPSFP23G

*whipes drool off keyboard*  O M G
ure just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo skilledz0rzness  O_O


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

NI-ICE!!!  expecially the hair and eyeses!  *bows before the glory that is teh art*


----------



## Blue (Jan 23, 2005)

AND IT'S MINE!!! ALL MINE AHAHAHAHAHAHA....

It's both a great and a bad feeling to have your own characters rendered in uber-vision by someone else...

I wonder if this is how Kishimoto feels when he sees fanart as good as Aleana's...?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 23, 2005)

i wuld love to do a trade wiv u guys! i'll draw any naruto character u want or OC's as long as u gt pic of ur OC(obviously)


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 23, 2005)

Aleana, here's the reference pic...

What's your request?


----------



## Blue (Jan 24, 2005)

Eh I tried Photoshop...and I'm hooked. I'm getting married to the blur tool.
Here is Abf's Char, digitally remastered. It will be some time before I get the hang of it completely, though.

Eh bandwidth exceeded. oh well.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 25, 2005)

^^^looks good for your first photoshop project  

Also, I haven't drawn in a while and i want to draw something...

Anyone want to partner up?


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2005)

hey almost finished..I probabl have it by tonight


----------



## Aleana (Jan 25, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Aleana, here's the reference pic...
> 
> What's your request?



ooo cool character designO_o 

hehe I request another Kaero Sensei^^(avatar guy) I love seeing different ppls drawings of him^^ 

reference pics can be found 

Here just scroll down^^

Thanks^^


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 25, 2005)

Aleana- OH MY GOD. I love you. I want to come to your window with a serenade band. That's SUCH a great design! I love him! This is gonna be so mcuh fun! 
*Jumps up and down in a circle, speaks, and runs away to draw*


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 26, 2005)

I wouldnt mind being apart of the art trade thread... it might help me be less lazy... but this is a warning to whoever pick me... it's more like a 50-50 chance i might even start it... Trust me... I'm really really Lazy, it's a bad habit that I cant seem to overcome...


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

You're mine, if you want...


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 26, 2005)

......... 

that was fast....

I felt like I was set up...


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 26, 2005)

damnit! I wanted him  T___T


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

Too slow...
here is my work:
here is my work.




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/spriteninja/Minami.jpg[/URL]




Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok

Kunoichi, can you draw me Konohamaru and his little buddies doing a genyu force pose?

And what is it you request of me?

Anko huh? any pose or anything in general?


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry, I'm being really pushy...
I don't mean to be.
I'd like an Anko, please.  

That is, if you accept...You don't have to. I wouldn't mind.


Konohamaru force coming up.


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 26, 2005)

Anko is one of my favorite female characters... what kind of style do you want me to draw her in... chibi, cute, or sexy and etc....

ok so I'll see what I can come up with... Remember to keep reminding me and checking on my progress.... because I might forget and slack off... because not only am I lazy, but i have bad memories as well...


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

Either one! I love both chibi and sexy. 

You seem very talented at the sexy, though.


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's a piece i did many years ago... It was my first time trying to CG color, and it was an OK attempt. But as you can see, it's more cute and fun rather than sexy, just another option for you, since i can alter my drawing style...



And Stonewalker... I'll also take your request as well. In return, Team 7 doing a genyu force pose ahahahahaha


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 26, 2005)

OMFG  ART TRADE YES!!!!  Genyu Team 7!

ok ok ok, you have to do Rock Lee and Gai, standing on the turtle, in one of their funky hero poses XDDDD

(your 1st CG is awesome btw)


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 26, 2005)

Cool funky or Gay funky?

And what kind of style... similar to that or Kishimoto, or an alternative style, chibi....????


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 26, 2005)

bah, don't be so picky, any style is fine  n__n

"Gai + Lee" silly moment funky  XD


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

I will color this for you. I have not put enough effort into it, I think.


----------



## darklide (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is dragoon...as promised before to morumoto-nin...i added some shadows...hope that u line it...

Btw the effects of the armor and constellation effect were done by some free or demo filters i downloaded...

hope that everyone likes it


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 26, 2005)

Konoichi- That's HILARIOUS. You rock my socks off!

Aleana- Cleaning your pic. SOOOO much fun!


----------



## Aleana (Jan 26, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Aleana- OH MY GOD. I love you. I want to come to your window with a serenade band. That's SUCH a great design! I love him! This is gonna be so mcuh fun!
> *Jumps up and down in a circle, speaks, and runs away to draw*



LOL yey^^ *nudges Kaero Sensei in the side* See I knew ppl would love you^^


----------



## Amuro (Jan 26, 2005)

i wuld like to join this art thread, your all great artists so i might learn something new.

knk ur pic is hilarious  u are very talented


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 26, 2005)

I am actually free from exams tomorrow, so... I am available.
's'up.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 26, 2005)

could you do me apic of ether gaara, chouji or kimimaro? wat u want me to do for u?


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll do Kimi-chan! 
How about a Naruto OC of mine?
Reference pics:
Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC
Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC
Yeah...'s a guy, contrary to popular belief.  Androgyny, yeah!


----------



## Amuro (Jan 26, 2005)

cool i will get started with ur's straight away, ur oc is cool! i'll post it wen i get back from school tmoz, cant wait to see kimimaro


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 26, 2005)

Abfluvver- Could you do me a pic of Kakashi sensei in a bunny suit?

Aleana- Ummm....Sorry....I kinda sorta did two....The first is pen and the second is chalk and pastels and stuff.(the one I cleaned the background of)


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 26, 2005)

anyone want to partner with me? i want to pass the time while i agonize for naruto 245..


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

If you want me, I'm free.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 26, 2005)

ok who would you like for me to draw? 

could you do a neji for me?


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

Hmmm I usually try to make my requests based on someone's art style, but I haven't seen yours...  

And sure, Neji coming up. I'll probably be done tomorrow night because I'm spazzing tonight and need sleep. Also I want to stop copping out and color something.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 26, 2005)

here's a drawing i made using pencil and inks


heres one that's colored

Here

just scroll down a bit


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

Ohh! That was you! You're very skilled.   

I think an Orochimaru, please.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 26, 2005)

orochimaru coming up!!! colored or inked?


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

Whichever's better for you.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 26, 2005)

colored it is.. :gets started:


----------



## Gator (Jan 27, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> If you want me, I'm free.



where's me kakashi?


----------



## Aleana (Jan 27, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Abfluvver- Could you do me a pic of Kakashi sensei in a bunny suit?
> 
> Aleana- Ummm....Sorry....I kinda sorta did two....The first is pen and the second is chalk and pastels and stuff.(the one I cleaned the background of)




O_O I LOVE IT >< awesomeness! bravo!

Your char is incoming I'll be finishing up tonight^^


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 27, 2005)

Malice, I'm art trading with someone else, but I doodled Kakabunny in OC anyways:


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 27, 2005)

I love you...It's priceless. It's like he's saying "Why the hell am I in a bunny suit. If you laugh, I'll kill you. I hate you all."


----------



## Aleana (Jan 27, 2005)

LOL awww friggin cute^^


----------



## Gator (Jan 27, 2005)

awww..I want to cuddle him  lol he's so cute


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 29, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> I will color this for you. I have not put enough effort into it, I think.



LOL!!!!

So this is where you posted it... its really really cute, thanks a lot Kunoichi.

Stonewalker... yours is coming up, but it will take a while for me to scan since I dont have class on tuesday, I have to wait till Thursday to upload the image to you.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 29, 2005)

KnK, here's your Orochimaru hope you like it... : 
He was fun to draw except that his colors were a bit boring


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 29, 2005)

For shadow-nin, Kimi-chan <3 :


Angst.


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow... those 2 art pieces are really good @_@


----------



## Blue (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, Bakakage...Awesome. I love young Orochimaru, he's so facinating, and that picture is just perfect. I love it.

Please wait a while longer for that Neji...I've been both lazy and buzy.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 29, 2005)

glad you liked it


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 29, 2005)

I should join this, should force me to draw more =D


----------



## Amuro (Jan 30, 2005)

abfluvver dat was a wicked kimi-chan!! sorry for the delay, had to revise for prelims. here it is inspired by bakakage's kakashi and sasuke pic, hope u like.  i suck at ps so maybe u or someone else could colour it


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 30, 2005)

That's awesome, thanks ^^


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 31, 2005)

Stone! I challenge you! How about Mugen from Samurai Champloo? And your request?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 31, 2005)

Lee PWNING Neji, just because he can XD

Mugen from Samurai Champloo.. *looks up*



(Xeno, I gots your pic, just have to post)


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 31, 2005)

Yay! I haven't drawn Lee or Neji before, and I've wanted to draw them both, just needed inspiration/ a little push to do it. I have my own ideas for it which I'll do, HEHEHE, but I'll do another the way you want to. It's no trouble at all. Anyways, expect me to target you alot more, cause there's alot of people that I think would awesome in your style. Actually, I think there should be a fanclub for either you or your artwork. What's so good about your work is, it may not be exact on looks, but it's so original, the penworkish stuff you do on the comp really gets a feel of depth/ light/ movement, and above all, the meaning of your work ALWAYS comes through and expresses the mood. Sorry about my ranting rave, but I'm bored and needed to get that out. You don't know Mugen? He PWNZORES! David Lucas (Spike, Mew Mew from FLCL, Mugen, leader of the Rodrick Bros. in Trigun when they attack Legato by the windmill in "Demon's Eye", random doctor that gets splatterred with two soldiers in Akira, and many more) plays him. BTW David Lucas, Crispin Freeman (Alucard), and Johnny Bosch (Vash) are my favorite voice actors along with the dude that plays Legato and Griffith. Sorry for getting off topic...


----------



## Chuckman1786 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, I hope this is not just Naruto fan art because I have only done one of those and I do not have it uploaded. I do however have other drawings.



I hope you all like it


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 31, 2005)

OMG GOKU!!!  someone actually did dbz art, yeah! looks good (no one does dbz art anymore and thats what makes me sad ;__; )





			
				Malice said:
			
		

> Yay! I haven't drawn Lee or Neji before, and I've wanted to draw them both, just needed inspiration/ a little push to do it. I have my own ideas for it which I'll do, HEHEHE, but I'll do another the way you want to. It's no trouble at all. Anyways, expect me to target you alot more, cause there's alot of people that I think would awesome in your style. Actually, I think there should be a fanclub for either you or your artwork. What's so good about your work is, it may not be exact on looks, but it's so original, the penworkish stuff you do on the comp really gets a feel of depth/ light/ movement, and above all, the meaning of your work ALWAYS comes through and expresses the mood. Sorry about my ranting rave, but I'm bored and needed to get that out. You don't know Mugen? He PWNZORES! David Lucas (Spike, Mew Mew from FLCL, Mugen, leader of the Rodrick Bros. in Trigun when they attack Legato by the windmill in "Demon's Eye", random doctor that gets splatterred with two soldiers in Akira, and many more) plays him. BTW David Lucas, Crispin Freeman (Alucard), and Johnny Bosch (Vash) are my favorite voice actors along with the dude that plays Legato and Griffith. Sorry for getting off topic...



....I think... I gotta go watch Samurai Champloo now *runs off*  Mugen looks awesome! (just saw a pic.  lol and I just finished GSeed, and now its onto another anime!)

for Neji/Lee: do whatever ya want, 'cause the most awesome ideas always come from the artist n___n  and an FC? no way. I want an ARMY! fwahahar!
nah, I'm not cool and interesting enough to get an FC T__T  and its kinda weird to have one in your name XD "teh army of stonewalker!" gyah!

Crispin Freeman is on of my favs too! He just has that voice thats like "wtf, omg ROX!"

[/end convo]

ok, back on topic! sorry guys n____n;;;;;


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 31, 2005)

Stone- YO!


----------



## Chuckman1786 (Jan 31, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> OMG GOKU!!!  someone actually did dbz art, yeah! looks good (no one does dbz art anymore and thats what makes me sad ;__;



It is actually Vegeta when he blew himself up to try and destroy Majin Buu(The fat one )


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 31, 2005)

Chuckman1786 said:
			
		

> It is actually Vegeta when he blew himself up to try and destroy Majin Buu(The fat one )



that was THE greatest moment in dbz for me (minus gohan pwning cell and goku when he first went ssj)

what a sacrific on vegeta's part T__T  he was awesome as majin tho XD





			
				Malice said:
			
		

> Stone- YO! Your pic is done, being scanned. Pen and ink with crosshatching. Neji getting pwned hardcore...I'll post soon.



wow, that was fast o.0;;  ROX!!!  *goes to sketch now*  lol


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, is Aleana ok? I have seen a single post from her in like ten trillion light years. I hope she didn't die or something.


----------



## Aleana (Feb 1, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Wow, is Aleana ok? I have seen a single post from her in like ten trillion light years. I hope she didn't die or something.




gomen gomen>< I've been extremely tied up these last few days hun. I should be able to post up (finish) your piece in the next few daysO_o


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Feb 1, 2005)

Yay! She's not dead!


----------



## Xenophobia (Feb 2, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Lee PWNING Neji, just because he can XD
> 
> Mugen from Samurai Champloo.. *looks up*
> 
> ...




I want to see!!!


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 3, 2005)

YOSH!!

Xeeeeeeeenoooooo's skeeeeeeeeeetch-aaaaaaa!  (ok Xeno this might be a stupid question but: where'd you get you're user name, and is there really such thing as "xenophobia?" 

Ginyu, ha! *strikes pose*  I was trying to do something new and toony-like and make it looks funny and stuff but it didn't work out  T______T  stuff *never* works out for me ;__;





Malice, heres your Mugen-puu sketch. I couldn't find any good pics of him so if he looks 'off' blame the dog  o.0;;  n_____n;;  I thought my normal shading woulda been better for yours






[edit]  these sketch-trades are really helping me improve, I think n.n;;

Malice, that Lee pwning Neji pic always makes me smile XD  go Lee go!!


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Feb 3, 2005)

Yay! In answer to your xeno q....I'm probably off, but he may be scared of aliens from the alien movies (Xenomorphs).


----------



## Xenophobia (Feb 3, 2005)

Lets see... there were many things that play into account of how I obtain the user name.

First off... Xenogears(PS1 Squaresoft) is my all time favorite RPG, along with Chrono Trigger, and Final Fantasy6.

And while last year in my spring semester Japanese 1 class, a classmate of mine told me that he went to Japan, and told me that the Japanese are very xenophobic. So it was weird on him, being a (White)... because they were giving him weird looks

Xenophobia just sounds nice, so i decided to go with it... even though its not my real alias that I go by on the net. I hope that answer your question.

Oh yeah, I'm still working on your Gai, Lee, and Turtle fanart... I'm thinking of putting it in flash for you... so have a little patience


*Look at picture*

wahahahahaha Sakura is looks so kool with that pose, and Natuto in that pose reminds me of Inuyasha. Thanks alot StoneWalker


----------



## Amuro (Feb 3, 2005)

does anyone wanna trade?i'd like someone to do me a gaara/shukaku pic, i'll do anyfin ya want looking for a challenge


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 3, 2005)

I.. have... a ...PWNAGE idea for Gaara  XD   me! pick meeeee!!

you gotta do Kankuro  n___n   he so awesome but gets ney respect


----------



## ItAcHi21989 (Feb 3, 2005)

i wanna join!


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Feb 4, 2005)

Then join!


----------



## Amuro (Feb 4, 2005)

stonewalker i'll trade wiv u if u want, love ur work. u'd do a kick ass gaara 

i'll do u a kankuro pic, anything else u want?


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 4, 2005)

more??  omg Naruto Pool Party!!!1!       j/k XD  nah, thats cool with just kankuro being badass

yay more ppl joining!


----------



## Amuro (Feb 5, 2005)

cool stonewlker i'll get it started after i watched collateral, kankuro that is and not the naruto pool party XD (oh tsunade in a bikini) cant wait to see gaara


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 7, 2005)

wonder what Gai would wear to a beach party XD  SHIELD YOU EYES!!! 

here's Gaara sketch! but my idea didn't work out too well, so changed it T__T








and does anyone else wanna do a sketch-trade?  'cause I have no inspiration and need to sketch something cool above all the school garbage I gotta do  T__T


----------



## Gator (Feb 7, 2005)

> OMG GOKU!!! someone actually did dbz art, yeah! looks good (no one does dbz art anymore and thats what makes me sad ;__; )



I actually have a lot of DBZ Fanart...name it and I'll draw it for ya


----------



## BakaKage (Feb 7, 2005)

anyone wanna trade?


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 8, 2005)

I need to get sketchin again T_T




			
				Ghizzle said:
			
		

> I actually have a lot of DBZ Fanart...name it and I'll draw it for ya



omg dbz trade DO TAPION!!!!1!!1!!!!!   XD





			
				BakaKage said:
			
		

> anyone wanna trade?



n___n    no one likes to do rocklee art  T___T  pretty pleease?    so lee for..?


----------



## Gator (Feb 9, 2005)

> omg dbz trade DO TAPION!!!!1!!1!!!!! XD



sure thing..you'll get it next week..(midterms this week )

and I want....SSJ Teen Gohan!!


----------



## BakaKage (Feb 10, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> n___n    no one likes to do rocklee art  T___T  pretty pleease?    so lee for..?



ok i'll do a lee for you, since he's one of my favorites too  how about any regular anonymous anbu in return


----------



## [sephir] (Feb 12, 2005)

Rate it... Killed me too put on scanner. o.o;; Also! Rate sig. *.*


----------



## Shimekiri (Feb 13, 2005)

WARNING HUGE DEMAND ON MY PART! MUST BE SKILLED AND HAVE ALOT OF TIME TO SPARE!!!!!


First off if you are willing to make this request plan on using a big peiced of paper .
I would like to request a drawing from anyone... I have no exemple pics unfortunatly... This an outmost "challenging" drawing IMO. because no pics shall be provided but an unusualy big description... Hope it doesn't cause trouble to anyone... I could draw it myself but I am EXTREMYL lazy these past few days so I wanna see what others can do for me .

General Idea: Outside a HUGE temple, dude running on the wall with a dragon chasing him with a huge fire ball hitting the wall behind him.

Dragon description: Red/black. Very big takes most of the pic please. 

Dude Description: Itachi-like wearing the akatsuki outfit only entirely black and without the hat. Must be holding a katana in his right hand and a red jewel in his other hand.

Please include an entire landscape and so on...


----------



## Mizura (Feb 13, 2005)

This is an art trade thread, not an art request thread... you seem to be asking for a lot... what are you willing to give in exchange? Especially since you say you've been "lazy" these days... Any samples of what You're capable of?


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sephir*  stop spamming this thread, you dont post pictures here (and its HUGE)

*shimekiri* I'll do it. For $20 XD  (bwaaahahahar)
like Mizura said, this is arttrade/sketchtrade. and you're not the only lazy-ass here, so who'd wanna do it for you?


trade buds, I am doing teh SSJ Gohan and ANBU pimp XD


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 21, 2005)

Got myself a tablet, so I wanna join!


----------



## Blue (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe I owe Bakakage a Neji from about a century ago. I'm sorry it's so late, I make no excuses. I was lazy.


----------



## BakaKage (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks so much KnK...it's worth the wait!  i should rep you 

edit: stonewalker your lee is coming soon..so sorry. i've been a bit busy


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone want to trade something with me? I need to practise with my tablet! I'll take anything really as long as it's not to adavanced


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2005)

^tablet!? Darn you...sure I'll trade with ya  Uhhm...I want...Do you know Tidus from FFX? Him..!

*Stonewalker*: I finished your Taipon!! I'm posting it tonight


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 22, 2005)

Tidus? Sure I've heard of him, but I've only played ffx one time...i have to search for pictures of him. We have a trade on out hands Ghizzle!
I want....hmmmmm, let me think...I want Orochimaru!


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2005)

> Orochimaru!



Orochimaru??? Are you sure you dont want anyone cooler?


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 22, 2005)

okay then, I want the coolest ninja ever! Aoba! And that's final!

Oh and your Tidus is coming along nicely


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2005)

Jikoo said:
			
		

> okay then, I want the coolest ninja ever! Aoba! And that's final!
> 
> Oh and your Tidus is coming along nicely



lol I was just kidding  But yeah...I'll draw Aoba for ya ^_^

Tidus is coming along nicely you say? that's great !! *gets excited*


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2005)

sorry for the DP but.... *drums* 

STONEWALKER YOUR TAPION IS READY!! hahah ok I know the colours are wrong..but I kinda chose them my self 


whaddya think, whaddya think >.<


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 22, 2005)

All I see is a red X....buhuuu


----------



## Blue (Feb 22, 2005)

If someone isn't afraid of possibly waiting a week or two, I would trade...


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2005)

Jikoo said:
			
		

> All I see is a red X....buhuuu


huh?? Are you for real??? :S:S weird..cuz I do see him :S ehh...ok Let me try something else..

edit: alright...fixed it..I think:S:S


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 22, 2005)

Ghizzle, I drew you an EVIL Tidus! Muhahaha! 

Damn, this took forever, think this is the lomgest I ever used on a drawing





I'm very happy about it, tablet rocks


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2005)

Jikoo said:
			
		

> Ghizzle, I drew you an EVIL Tidus! Muhahaha!
> 
> Damn, this took forever, think this is the lomgest I ever used on a drawing
> 
> ...



WhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Thnk you that looks awesome..and pretty evil too muhahahahah thnks thnks!!! !well I can't say when I'll be posting Aoba..cuz you gotta have patience with me (stonewalker almost had to wait 3weeks before I drew Tapion..but I'm a bizzy girl..eh..school keeps me bizzy that is ) 

btw I love your note XD


btw: can you see tapion now?


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you thank you, I will be waiting in exitment!

Moving along, Knk, would you want to make a trade with me? Pretty please?


----------



## Blue (Feb 22, 2005)

Sure thing. . . .


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, what would you want? I'll get right on it, I have the whole of tomorrow off, so I have alot of time!

Could you draw Lee kicking Gai in the head? Would love that


----------



## BakaKage (Feb 23, 2005)

Stonewalker heres your Rock Lee drawn in my original drawing style using pencils. It's my idea of a chunin Lee...His hair is like his old one when he was a kid i thought i'd experiment. I took a few liberties on the design and I hope i didn't go overboard. More importantly I hope you like it.   

StoneWalker's Rock Lee 

edit: made into a link coz it was too big.


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 23, 2005)

KYAAAAH, TAPION!!  XD  looks so cool Ghizz .n__n.  he looks like he's gonna chop off your ava's head XD  can you say "Link Clone?" (I always thought of him as the alien Link) tapion was THE coolest character in dbz. *goes to watch tapion movie* 
(and you have nice writing  )

Kazekage omg me likes! his hair was awesome when he was an academy kid (teh little pony-tail braid, hahaha XD) and I like his new shorter-sleevy shirt. THe chuunin vest suits him n____n  (that is SO gonna look like Lee when he appears again in the manga) 
B&W pwnz j00!   *+FAVs on DA*  go Lee go!   


I will have you guy's trade pics by teh weekend  T___T   I'm swimming in schoolwork, just like Ghizzle  T______T


----------



## Kim_Go! (Feb 23, 2005)

That is one sexy Rock Lee you got there Baka man(or woman)


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Feb 24, 2005)

Baka, your Lee looks like that indian chick from tekken 3.....


----------



## BakaKage (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^ hahahah didn't mean it to look like that..i like it though 

Stonewalker: I'm glad you liked it


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 25, 2005)

.n_______n.


Here are you guy's Sketchtrades!!

SSJ Gohan for Ghizz!  woo-ha!


a BIG one


[EdiT]
and BakaKage's random ANBU XD


a big larger





XD


----------



## Gator (Feb 26, 2005)

KYAA! XD ME LIKES !!! Gohan is so cute  You made him look cute adn cool! That's awwesoomee!! Thnx !!!!!!!


----------



## BakaKage (Feb 26, 2005)

wow that's awesome stonewalker!!!!! @_@ thanks a lot!!!


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 26, 2005)

glad you guys like 'em! .n_____n.


----------



## Beldar (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi all!
Well i'm quite bored and I see this threat so, if anyone wana make an art trade tell me.
I make the lines, you color.
Tell me what u want me to draw.
Cya!!

Beldar


----------



## SoulFirez (Mar 6, 2005)

Beldar said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> Well i'm quite bored and I see this threat so, if anyone wana make an art trade tell me.
> I make the lines, you color.
> Tell me what u want me to draw.
> ...



Draw whatever you feel like. Suprise me =] 
I'll do teh colors.


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 6, 2005)

If anyone wants to trade... I'm right here.


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^ i'll trade with you 

and since you're the best in making girly boys... hows about a girly Kabuto. 

who would you like me to draw for you


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 6, 2005)

Hahaha, girly boys ^^';;
Er...hmm.  Can I get back to you about what I want?


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 7, 2005)

^^^ ok, take your time


----------



## Jikoo (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm still waiting for what KnK wants....


----------



## Beldar (Mar 8, 2005)

SoulFire said:
			
		

> Draw whatever you feel like. Suprise me =]
> I'll do teh colors.


Ok, i'll let my inspiration flow  ::
Cya!

Beldar


----------



## SoulFirez (Mar 11, 2005)

Beldar said:
			
		

> Ok, i'll let my inspiration flow  ::
> Cya!
> 
> Beldar




Any updates?


----------



## Blue (Mar 11, 2005)

Jikoo said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for what KnK wants....


Ack! I'm sorry!!!1one

Anno... Can you draw a Sakumo?  

And I'll have your Lee smashing Gai soon.


----------



## Beldar (Mar 11, 2005)

SoulFire said:
			
		

> Any updates?


Yesss!!
I drew Gaara cause, it's the char. that i know more and because of that I can be more free to create.
In this pic. I tried a new style than from my others pics, i tried a little more surrealistic gaara more thin and stylistic.
And I took the chance to practice with the new clothing of Gaara.
I tried to make the lines the most clearly possible and tried not to shade (ony in the pumpkin, for my first trade here i tried to make something simple.
So, SoulFire, you take the point now 
I only ask u ONE think. I WANT HIS EYES RED XD ok?


Here you can find the larger version (for work with the color) --> 

Cya!

Beldar


----------



## SoulFirez (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll get on it asap


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 12, 2005)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> ^^^ ok, take your time


Would you mind drawing this chick for me:
Link removed
Thanks ^^;;
I haven't started Kabuto yet...but I promise I will!


----------



## Jikoo (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll get right on it, I think I posted a drawing of Sakumo on this forums before, but I'll make a new one!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2005)

I'd be interested in getting in on this.

I'm not sure how good I am at doing other peoples characters, but I'd give it a damn good run.


----------



## Jikoo (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is KnK's Sakumo. Did this simultaniously with homework, and entertaining my girlfriend!




Puh...This was hard work!

Damn, forgot his dagger...let's just say he left it at home with little Kakashi for this pic..


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 14, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Would you mind drawing this chick for me:
> Broken.
> Thanks ^^;;
> I haven't started Kabuto yet...but I promise I will!



i'll get on it right away


----------



## zamiel (Mar 14, 2005)

art trades are always a fun way to practice ...so add me to the list


----------



## Darky (Mar 14, 2005)

id give it a try but im not really good at drawin on pc and i dunno how to work the scanner


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 14, 2005)

BakaKage, if you need a better reference pic of the character, here's one:
Link removed

Here's your Girly Kabuto:

O:


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks for the kabuto!!! XD me likes!!

as for your char...that's a better reference pic...finished a drawing of her already and i'm coloring it. would you like me to just finish what i'm doing right now or you want me to start over with the right clothes


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 14, 2005)

That's _so_ awesome ^^
Please continue! (The clothes don't amtter anyways.  It's not a "set" outfit.  She changes stuff.)


----------



## zamiel (Mar 14, 2005)

that kabuto pic disturbs me and intriges me both at the same time  D: , good job xD


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 14, 2005)

maybe i can get someone to trade with me not much good with actions tho if any one want to trade then u can tell me i would like my charecter drawn 
take me some time tho to do some


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 14, 2005)

Me me me me meeeeeeeee~!  I need to draaaaw something T_____T

can you do a RockLee with his bandages going crazy?  .n___n.


----------



## Gator (Mar 15, 2005)

I wanna trade too with sumone!!


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> I wanna trade too with sumone!!


ghizzle ill try trade with u
here u go stonewalker


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 15, 2005)

No takers?
I'm looking fer a pic o Shikimaru


----------



## zamiel (Mar 15, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> No takers?
> I'm looking fer a pic o Shikimaru



k, i'll do it .
anything in particular you wnat in it ? or just anything as long as it has shikamaru in it ? ^__^

edit- something i cooked up betwen last night and now ...>> hop its ok ^_^' 

i justwanted to see how h'd look with out his usual cloths xD.
the right leg pissed me off -__- couldn't really get it to look ok D: .


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 17, 2005)

Cool, what are you looking for? (and can you do one of him relaxing with Chouji?)

Take into account, that if you ask for a female character...it may not look that great  (I have the worst time drawing females  )


----------



## Gator (Mar 17, 2005)

itachi123 said:
			
		

> ghizzle ill try trade with u



allright!!! Whaddya want XD!


----------



## Jikoo (Mar 17, 2005)

Ghizzle, have you forgotten my Aoba?


----------



## Crucifixation (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm. I'd love to join, though my art is far from superb.


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 17, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> allright!!! Whaddya want XD!


ill take the best drawing of my charecter


----------



## zamiel (Mar 17, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Cool, what are you looking for? (and can you do one of him relaxing with Chouji?)
> 
> Take into account, that if you ask for a female character...it may not look that great  (I have the worst time drawing females  )




how about asuma .
and i'll try that chouji/shika one.


----------



## Nishi (Mar 17, 2005)

I would like to join. I'm not a great artist on the computer, I can sketch pretty well on paper, but my scanner is dead. I have a tablet, so theres a tiny bit of hope for me. I have a busy life, so if someone does trade with me, it'll be a while. Since I haven't used my tablet in a while, it might look like some 2 year old doodling =/ I can only try. I've wanted to draw for a while, I've been lacking inspiration.  I will most definately try my best. If I cannot do it, I will say so. Because of this fact, I'm not going to ask for anything back unless I finish mine. It's only fair.


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 18, 2005)

Abfluvver here's your character Lien (of I'm not mistaken, saw the name on the side of your reference pic) ... so sorry it took such a long time, i've been busy. I hope you don't mind that it doesn't have a background


----------



## R_Lee86 (Mar 18, 2005)

Im up for a trade.


----------



## Crucifixation (Mar 18, 2005)

Bumping this thread- R Lee86, can I request a Prince Ludwig (Prince Lui) by Kaori Yuki?

Refrence image here. 
Adult Image Hosting


----------



## R_Lee86 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sure, expect it by Monday. Tuesday night at the latest.


----------



## Crucifixation (Mar 18, 2005)

Thankyou! I'll be waiting for it.

More refence images
Adult Image Hosting
Adult Image Hosting
Link removed


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 18, 2005)

hey stonewalker do i get my drawing and take yours


----------



## Beldar (Mar 18, 2005)

SoulFire said:
			
		

> I'll get on it asap



Any updates....?   

Beldar


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 18, 2005)

Abfluvver, just a heads up your request is done  its on page 13. heres a link too  clicky


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 19, 2005)

Huzzah! I <3 you!


----------



## Gator (Mar 19, 2005)

> Ghizzle, have you forgotten my Aoba?


....!!! GOMEN!!! I'll get right on it!! (me=really sorry!)



> ill take the best drawing of my charecter


Sure thing!! But first to finish Jikoo's Aoba!


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 21, 2005)

itachi123 sorry sorry!! XD T____T


erm, i dun really know what your chara is like, so I made him do some weird shadow thing, heheheh n__n;;;;;;;;;


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 21, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> itachi123 sorry sorry!! XD T____T
> 
> 
> erm, i dun really know what your chara is like, so I made him do some weird shadow thing, heheheh n__n;;;;;;;;;


sweet its cool


----------



## Dark_Saga (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeezo, I just joined the forum and I cant believe how good some of you are! makes me feel pretty disheartened heh. I used to draw DBZ stuff all the time so thats the only reference I have of myself, haven't drawn in a year or so tho. Tell me what you think, should I start drawing again?

here


----------



## Darky (Mar 24, 2005)

ok ive decided ill try do one who wants to trade


----------



## InFiniTeY (Mar 25, 2005)

my very first newbie work... just pencil , eraser and nothing...

sorry if i drawn badly..


----------



## GeKaiZeR (Mar 25, 2005)

Drawn badly???? You mean that magnificent piece of drawing?? -_-l| you havent seen my drawings... they're horrible.. you got nice shading, only thing that you could fix up is prolli the lips?


----------



## InFiniTeY (Mar 25, 2005)

yup... the lip part was the hardest part for me....this is another link...that i tried to polish up my dirty work (not much changes though..all rubbing off some draft lines..). Thank for your positive comment

Can anyone help me to refine my character (The link above me..)
I really hope to have a coloured full-body picture....will trade will trade...

Mean while... i will try to learn photoshop(darn...im an idiot to colouring)...


----------



## Darky (Mar 25, 2005)

anyone wanna trade?


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 26, 2005)

^ I'll trade with you  who would you like me to draw?


----------



## Darky (Mar 26, 2005)

okie dokie umm will you draw me a pic of my made 
dont do wrecking ball lol i just drew that cos i was bored lol make any jutsu up if you like u dont have to do as much muscle either if u dont wanna  

what do u want me to draw for you


----------



## Amuro (Mar 26, 2005)

anybody wanna trade?


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 26, 2005)

Darky said:
			
		

> what do u want me to draw for you



How about Zabuza


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2005)

zamiel said:
			
		

> how about asuma .
> and i'll try that chouji/shika one.



Picture coming. Sorry, for some reason I thought you meant Kisame and I started like twelve different pics before skimming through here and realizing I was WAAAAY the fug off target


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2005)

So here is the rough draft, may take me a while to finish it


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 27, 2005)

ey darky here's your character...hope you like it  i didn't know where his hair started from your picture so i just kinda made it up. and i didn't color it so you could color it how you want.  here's a bigger picture for you to color


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2005)

*LMAO* The above picture kicks mines ass.

Kudos, excellent flow and dynamics in that pic Bakakage


----------



## Darky (Mar 27, 2005)

wow thats awesome ill get onto zabuza now
baka id rep you but i dont kno how to 
2 questions for yu aswell do you start by the simple shapes then go on with the actual shapes and pic and what do you draw with pencil then go over with ink or do ink straight away?


----------



## Dark_Saga (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone wish to trade with moiu? (If thats wrong..my excuse is I took German when I went to school heh).


----------



## Darky (Mar 27, 2005)

ok here u go  and for the real size one go here 
i kno its abit bad but im trying to sort my scanner out then ill draw one on paper because after kankuro it decided to stop working  left foots bad i didnt kno how to draw it


----------



## Darky (Mar 27, 2005)

dark saga i will do u wanna?
and its moi if you talking french cos you confuesed me abit


----------



## Nono (Mar 27, 2005)

Interesting thread.
I wanna trade!  I'm good at drawing female characters but I don't mind drawing guys either.  Anyone willing to do a Gaara pic for me?


----------



## BakaKage (Mar 27, 2005)

Darky said:
			
		

> wow thats awesome ill get onto zabuza now
> baka id rep you but i dont kno how to
> 2 questions for yu aswell do you start by the simple shapes then go on with the actual shapes and pic and what do you draw with pencil then go over with ink or do ink straight away?



glad you like it. to rep people you just click on the scale looking icon below the persons name and you click positive or negative and leave a reason.
and yeah i do make the shapes first with a very light pencil. flesh it out with a darker pencil erase unnecessary marks then ink it.  just keep practicing   and thanks for the Zabuza


----------



## Dark_Saga (Mar 27, 2005)

Darky said:
			
		

> dark saga i will do u wanna?
> and its moi if you talking french cos you confuesed me abit




Yeah cool. Who would you like me to do?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2005)

chocobo said:
			
		

> Interesting thread.
> I wanna trade!  I'm good at drawing female characters but I don't mind drawing guys either.  Anyone willing to do a Gaara pic for me?



I'll do Gaara....

Can you do me Hinata? Byakugan Hinata


----------



## Nono (Mar 27, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'll do Gaara....
> 
> Can you do me Hinata? Byakugan Hinata



you got it - Byakugan Hinata chocobo style   gimme a week.

when you said Byakugan Hinata, you mean you want the veins to pop out?


----------



## Darky (Mar 27, 2005)

dark saga will you do shino or kiba and akamaru
who do you want? i think scanner working so ill try a better zabuza aswell


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, Hinata in full on vein popping ass kicking mode 

and one gaara coming up soon.


----------



## Nono (Mar 27, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Yeah, Hinata in full on vein popping ass kicking mode
> 
> and one gaara coming up soon.



hmmm...not really my style but ganbarimasu! ...err.... I mean i'll do my best


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2005)

No problem have fun, play around


----------



## Dark_Saga (Mar 29, 2005)

Darky said:
			
		

> dark saga will you do shino or kiba and akamaru
> who do you want? i think scanner working so ill try a better zabuza aswell




Yeah cool, no bother. Gimme a week or so though, got a lot of hours at work these days. Err Orochimaru would be cool if thats alright?


----------



## Amuro (Mar 29, 2005)

does anyone wanna trade? i'm on holiday so i've got plenty of free time to do pics.


----------



## Darky (Mar 30, 2005)

shadow nin i will 
can you do my char aswell ?

this pdf file 
theres some pics for you who do you want me to draw?

dark saga you got a orachimarou coming up 
orachimarou?!  haha   Orochimaru


----------



## Darky (Mar 30, 2005)

hey dark saga hows this for you?


----------



## zamiel (Mar 30, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Picture coming. Sorry, for some reason I thought you meant Kisame and I started like twelve different pics before skimming through here and realizing I was WAAAAY the fug off target



no problem   , and its looking good


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 30, 2005)

anyone want to tey to trade with me 

ill try my best at it


----------



## Amuro (Mar 31, 2005)

Darky said:
			
		

> shadow nin i will
> can you do my char aswell ?
> 
> THE THOUGHTS OF MOUSTACHE GAI LIVE ON! - taboo
> ...


 


yeah thats cool i'll try my best to make him look good, eh could you try doing me a koyuki from beck, or a neji in his new costume  
thanks i'll gets yours posted as soon as i'm finished


----------



## Darky (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry man dont watch beck but ill do a search on google or sommit for him


----------



## EvilGummy (Mar 31, 2005)

^^ Could I be added to the Artist list please?

I'd also love to do a trade if someone is willing!


----------



## Darky (Apr 1, 2005)

id love to evil gummy let me finish this one first it hard finding stuff hehe


----------



## Nono (Apr 2, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> No problem have fun, play around



your Hinata's currently 70% done.  although i do have to apologise.

i said i would draw you a byakugan Hinata but i couldn't...... i mean i could but it'd suck, plus it wouldn't be original.  so i decided to do what i do best...

i'm sorry  you'll see it tomorrow


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 2, 2005)

Okay


Gaaras coming along...slowly though, having a bitch of a time with proportions this week.


----------



## Nono (Apr 2, 2005)

Talk about proportions.  I've just had to change the legs cos they were too long. =/

EDIT:  here you go, hope you like it - Hinata in yukata 



p.s.  If I ever start a "chocobo's doodles thread"  can i put it in my thread?


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice.

Gaara still forthcoming


----------



## itachi123 (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone wants to make a trade ill do my best
u can create this


----------



## InFiniTeY (Apr 4, 2005)

EvilGummy said:
			
		

> ^^ Could I be added to the Artist list please?
> 
> I'd also love to do a trade if someone is willing!



me too... perhaps we can try trading? Im bored to death during my holidays...


----------



## EvilGummy (Apr 4, 2005)

Sure Infinitey. ^^ What would you like me to draw for you?

For me, how about a picture of my character here:

Character 

Or, if you prefer, I'd love one of Temari taking a nap/relaxing somehow.


----------



## InFiniTeY (Apr 5, 2005)

ahh... sure ...will most likely to complete by 3 days..

For me, i would really like to see sasuke after 2.5 years...

Oh btw ,how old is your character? the age thingy will kinda help me abit.


----------



## EvilGummy (Apr 5, 2005)

^^ You want me to guess what Sasuke will look like in 2.5 years from the current anime arc? (there isn't an image of him yet is there?)


----------



## InFiniTeY (Apr 5, 2005)

yar...you can guess... long hair.. matrix-style clothes.. up to you

and i wanna know how old is your char


----------



## Blu Tullip (Apr 5, 2005)

God. If I had a scanner. *Cries*

Oh! Woo hoo! One second!

Good thing I kept this!
This is years old. My humor is -way- more mature now =D


----------



## EvilGummy (Apr 5, 2005)

InFiniTeY said:
			
		

> yar...you can guess... long hair.. matrix-style clothes.. up to you
> 
> and i wanna know how old is your char



Well she was supposed to be 13-14. ^^


----------



## InFiniTeY (Apr 7, 2005)

>EvilGummy
my first sketch...  And i sort of couldnt grasp the essence of your char totally. Will continue to improve on it, the legs is a bit weird and some bits of problems here and there but the final product should be ready soon.


----------



## Darky (Apr 7, 2005)

i think dark saga done a runner


----------



## MUSOLINI (Apr 7, 2005)

yo i ussually draw snk and capcom characters and some from animes. ive got 1 drawing of itachi somewhere, ill look it up and put it up if i can borrow a scanner form a friend 0f mine. he might look a little different from the manga version but thats cause i made it somewhere else where i didnt have any pics of him (and been a long time ago, so didnt know exxactly how he looked) . since i couldnt look up how his clothes looked accuratelly i made him look a little different.


----------



## Dark_Saga (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Darky man, really sorry! I've been uber ill recently and totaly bedridden  :sad, will start your picture tonight and hopefully post it tomorrow for you. 
My apologies.


----------



## Darky (Apr 7, 2005)

hey i didnt know sorry bud dont do it its ok


----------



## EvilGummy (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh she looks great Infinitey! I'm almost done with your Sasuke.  Should have him completed tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Dark_Saga (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey its cool man, I'm on the road to recovery and I don't like to break a deal


----------



## Darky (Apr 7, 2005)

you sure? its fine with me if you dont want to and what u think of my oro i drew for u ?


----------



## Dark_Saga (Apr 7, 2005)

thought it was prety damn sweet dude cheers. Im in the middle of yours right now, im doing a rough one in blue biro lol. I'll scan in the rough one and tell me what you want done with it, will be done soon, you gona be on for long?


----------



## Darky (Apr 7, 2005)

well yeah  got msn  ? ill give you my addy saves posting it or whatever


----------



## Dark_Saga (Apr 7, 2005)

Heres the rough draft I did of Kiba. (1st attempt at him ever too! )

Edit: sorry never seen your last message. Pm me you msn if ya like, then I can keep you more up to dat with the drawing heh.


----------



## Darky (Apr 7, 2005)

here it is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



here you go    i_am_the_best2345@hotmail.com


----------



## Nono (Apr 10, 2005)

errrr...Catatonik, how's my Gaara fanart coming along?


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 10, 2005)

chocobo: Gahh, coming, been burning out, and scrapped over twleve seperate pictures...but it will get done 

And it won't suck, I promise


----------



## Nono (Apr 10, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> chocobo: Gahh, coming, been burning out, and scrapped over twleve seperate pictures...but it will get done
> 
> And it won't suck, I promise



no it's okay  take your time with it.  as long as you havn't forgotten i can wait


----------



## FFSage (Apr 10, 2005)

I am very interested to join this Art Trade. Can I qualify for it? I've done and posted my first drawn character over here.


----------



## Darky (Apr 10, 2005)

FF sage i will 
i loved that pics stance

Koyuki: is this the guy you want?

not much about him on the net can u give me some info like what he wears or what he has and stuff please


----------



## Shinobistarr (Apr 11, 2005)

FFsage that picture is great, very well drawn. And Dark_Saga you did an awesome job especially being your first attempt at Kiba. I wish I could draw bleh all im good at is music and graphics heh.


----------



## FFSage (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow! Thanks Darky for adding me... and Shinobistarr for the compliments! I'll work harder for everyone in here!


----------



## Darky (Apr 11, 2005)

ffsage wanna draw my char?


----------



## FFSage (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh! I don't mind trying... Who's your character?


----------



## Darky (Apr 12, 2005)

look at my first post on page 16 there he is  who would you like?


----------



## FFSage (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow! Interesting character. I'll draw this character for you. A great practise for me. As for myself, can you draw me Uchiha Itachi? Since he's my favourite.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 13, 2005)

soooo would anyone *cough*chocobo*cough* like to trade?


----------



## Nono (Apr 13, 2005)

Koyuki said:
			
		

> soooo would anyone *cough*chocobo*cough* like to trade?


*cough*ohhhh sure i'd love to*cough*

so what do you want me to do?  i want chibi Gaara


----------



## Amuro (Apr 13, 2005)

little gaara or a chibi gaara?  

eh could you do me an shizune pic plz? she teh smex


----------



## Nono (Apr 13, 2005)

Koyuki said:
			
		

> little gaara or a chibi gaara?
> 
> eh could you do me an shizune pic plz? she teh smex



6 year-old, tattoo free Gaara

Shizune, got it

i've really gotta go to bed, night


----------



## Amuro (Apr 13, 2005)

chocobo said:
			
		

> 6 year-old, tattoo free Gaara
> 
> Shizune, got it
> 
> i've really gotta go to bed, night


 

cool i have cool idea for this one but just incase i'll do two,  night choco


----------



## FFSage (Apr 14, 2005)

Darky,

Here's my rendition of your character, Kiashi. Hope you like it.


----------



## Darky (Apr 14, 2005)

itachi nearlly done and wow rep for u


----------



## FFSage (Apr 15, 2005)

Heh~ thanks fort he compliments. Take your time with Itachi. I can wait


----------



## Nono (Apr 23, 2005)

Koyuki  *sabaku kyuu*

here it is, the beautiful Shizune:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 23, 2005)

i suck at drawing but u can add me i like this kinda stuff
btw i dont have much colored pencils so if u request something i might not add color.


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 27, 2005)

Add me to list tooo.


----------



## BlackCoven (May 2, 2005)

I mine as well do so also, I will make a few naruto fan art concepts, here are a few other drawings I did a while back when I got into anime....
Sorry ahead of time for the dbz


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (May 6, 2005)

Koyuki  *sabaku kyuu*
here it is, the beautiful Shizune:


Chocobo: are u going to color it ? If not i can do it for you if u want just say yes


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 6, 2005)

May I join the artist list. This looks like it will produce some interesting drawing projects.


----------



## Nono (May 7, 2005)

Forgotten_eViL said:
			
		

> Koyuki  *sabaku kyuu*
> here it is, the beautiful Shizune:
> 
> 
> Chocobo: are u going to color it ? If not i can do it for you if u want just say yes


yes yes yes!!!!

thank you and take your time


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (May 12, 2005)

chocobo said:
			
		

> yes yes yes!!!!
> 
> thank you and take your time



Ok here she is with colors ... thats max i could do cuz it was little to much messy . Hope u like it !


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 12, 2005)

Would anyone like to trade? I'm not asking anyone specific because I don't know who's available.


----------



## Nono (May 26, 2005)

Forgotten_eViL said:
			
		

> Ok here she is with colors ... thats max i could do cuz it was little to much messy . Hope u like it !


how could i not?! it's really really nice
thanx so much


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (May 26, 2005)

chocobo said:
			
		

> how could i not?! it's really really nice
> thanx so much



Then is all good if u liked it ^^


----------



## kfkitteh (May 31, 2005)

aiii i wanna join, but don't put me up yet, keep me in mind. i'll only join once i have have soemthing worth showing you that shows my talent (lacking or not) as an artist. but expect me back tomorrow when i'm not quite falling asleep on my keyboard never mind my sketchbook


----------



## skittles711 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Bleach For Psp!!!!*

Bleach has a new psp game check it out


OMG there is a site to get a free psp by signing up no fees. I just signed up for the free credit check or free trial at efax. you have to check it out. The Bleach game is awesome multiplayer wireless, graphics are the sh--! Just *There is no catch. The reason why they are doing this is becase it helps advertise and more people will know the companies that sponsered this site.* 
So basically its free.


----------



## kfkitteh (Jun 4, 2005)

actually that free stuff isn't all catch free you ahve to refer a lot of people and sign up for a deal and stuff too.. very strange. i think i'll have to go the long way around to gte myself a PSP... all those extra hours i'm working this summer :'(...

glad i got my copic markers for my birthday^^

does anyone know what a good websit eto get screen tones from is? been looking all over


----------



## UchinaMajeh (Jun 12, 2005)

Hmmm...I may not be the best artist, but it sounds like fun.  Sign me up, please!


----------



## raynarose (Jul 2, 2005)

You can add me to the list! My DA gallery is at  to see what i can do. Ill gladly do any Naruto characters or other anime (if you can get me some images if i dont recognize it). Ill also draw other peoples characters as long as you have some drawings of them ^.^ 

Also, I only use oekaki programs (mostly Shi Painter) since i lack Photoshop. I dont have a scanner either. Im so broke!! heh. So request away so ill have something to do please. 

(although i wont be on for the next 6-12 hours cuz im gonna sleep.)


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jul 8, 2005)

Um, okay Ill sign up for this as well^^ oh here's a dawing I made yesterday!

Chapter 186

just to prove that im good


----------



## ed0kun (Jul 12, 2005)

u can add me too if u want ^^


----------



## SsjChrono (Jul 21, 2005)

hey i will join! ^_^ here are a few of my drawings only for the eyes of uber L33T drawers Lol. 

the next three were on the same page its just the page was to big to scan so..... 



and more...




i hope you all like them ^__^


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jul 23, 2005)

been making so many picture, here's an outline ive made of Temari on oekaki!^^


Im going to be inking it and then color it^^​


----------



## Sands (Aug 16, 2005)

hey sign me up!
does anyone want to trade
when i colour drwings i ruin them so i wouldn't suggest it
look at my deviantart and if you like it i'll do a charcter for you!!!!


----------



## dan-felton (Sep 22, 2005)

*am game*

i wouldent mind givin this a go.


i can draw...............!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll trade with ya Dan!

Sharx


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

anybody like my neiji just click on it, but its not all clear


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 19, 2005)

Yup! I'll sign up! If you want a Gaara done in a stupid pose, a Gaara with a stupid out-of-character facial expression or lame comics, I'm your...uhh...girl I guess!  


^Some examples are up there...


----------



## Sands (Nov 20, 2005)

i'll trade with u nwoppertie
we both love gaara so if it's okay....
plus i love out of character gaara comics


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 23, 2005)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> i'll trade with u nwoppertie
> we both love gaara so if it's okay....
> plus i love out of character gaara comics



Cool! I have to think about what you must draw for me...but if you have an idea about what I can draw for you please let me know!


----------



## Sands (Nov 23, 2005)

a gaara parody comic.....u have some good ideas there


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 24, 2005)

Hehe, that's easy....I have too many ideas floating around in my head


----------



## Sands (Nov 24, 2005)

perfect!!!
it takes me forever to come up with something good 
what's your request for me?


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 26, 2005)

Hmmm....you know Gaara has a boobiefetish, right?


----------



## Sands (Nov 26, 2005)

....yes 
so gaara.......
do u wnat him thinking of it or groping?:S


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 26, 2005)

It's your party!  
I can handle everything!


----------



## Sands (Nov 27, 2005)

i'll have to think of a good idea .....
maybe i'll have him looking at something and thinking boobies....
or daydreaming....
i'll do my best!!!


----------



## Zhero (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey, I wanted to be in this also, maybe i can learn something from all of you


----------



## cele (Dec 19, 2005)

3 posts..wow how have u made this    lol


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2005)

Sign me up bitch. xD


----------



## Zhero (Dec 28, 2005)

hey does anyone have photoshop


----------



## xpeed (Jan 8, 2006)

Add me in as one.  I wouldn't mind. :


----------



## i<3kakashi (Jan 9, 2006)

Add me to the list! but how do you see the other's pix?

hikaru yuki, what do you want for either ed or zuko from avatar?

hikaru yuki, what do you want for either ed or zuko from avatar?


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

No need to double post guys ^.^, the edit button will solve all your woes.


----------



## Charles (Jan 27, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> No need to double post guys ^.^, the edit button will solve all your woes.



Yep! *nods*

Yeah, this is fun, I'll PM someone shortly...


----------



## zamiel (Jan 31, 2006)

i shall join as well  ...i think i was in before i left....but its been a while, so ya, im back in :3


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2006)

This is kind confusing, but I'm open for art trades. More information on my deviantART:



Even though its all anthropomorphic in my gallery, I do draw anime.


----------



## DemonDog (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd like to join but I don't know how to get pics on your message
________________________________________
Though the purity of the white snow is all around, the smell of fresh Blood is in the air


----------



## yukidomari (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry, i didn't read most of the later threads. but the earlier ones traded naruto fanworks.. if my piccies are cute enough to some people, then you can maybe add me. i have no imagination in terms of character, so i more or less only do fanwork. my own characters always seem to piss me off :T

neeways, here is one i have done


----------



## Kazuya Okinawa (Apr 30, 2006)

Ill do it willingly. I can draw excellent.


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 3, 2006)

I'm and erotic artist that just recently started doing Naruto work. May I be added to the list among all the other fine artists?


----------



## nindragon (May 4, 2006)

I would like to join too ^_^

Sample of my artwork, go to my deviantart:


----------



## Hakusaki (Jun 23, 2006)

Sign me up. =D I do chibis.

Original characters


Original Character


Temari


----------



## Misa (Sep 21, 2006)

I want to join please.^^


----------



## yungsung (Dec 5, 2006)

heres one of my earlier sketches


----------



## WolfKiDD (Dec 5, 2006)

is this thread even active still??

the creator of this thread doesnt't seem to be..


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 5, 2006)

thats true, so this will join the unsticky'd.


----------



## Celess19 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh! Me wanna join up!!! If you want an exemple of what I can draw, just look at the Gaara in schoolgirl uniform I have in my sig, or travel to my super duper awesome sexy deviant art account my pressing the link in my sig that says : My deviantArt!  ^_^


----------

